# sehr kleiner Frequenzumrichter 3x400V



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

Hi

Kennt jemand ein Frequenzumrichter Hersteller für sehr kleine Motoren?
Ich habe ein 3x400V Drehstrommotor mit 25W Leistung und 0.12A Strom.

Leider sind U, V und W herausgeführt, somit muss ich ja fast 3x400V anschliessen.


Gruss blimaa


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juli 2019)

Und der Motor braucht sicher 400V?
Vergiss es, einfach mal nachrechnen, dann kann man sich die Antwort selber geben, sorry.


----------



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

https://ch.rs-online.com/web/p/products/0423967/?grossPrice=Y&cm_mmc=CH-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-CSS_CH_DE_Automation-_-Antriebstechnik%7CWechselstrommotoren-_-PRODUCT_GROUP&matchtype=&pla-321876848326&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIg-DrgfGp4wIVyueaCh3tZwUTEAYYASABEgKfHfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Ist dieser Motor und ist mit Nennspannung 400V angegeben.

Stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Was genau willst du berechnen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juli 2019)

Ich wollte gar nichts berechnen. Hatte zunächst Zweifel, ob der Motor tatsächlich 400V benötigt und daher die Frage gestellt, dann aber festgestellt, dass man anhand Deiner Daten durch etwas rechnen sich die Frage selber beantworten kann.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juli 2019)

Der Motor darf nicht an einem Umrichter betrieben werden.


----------



## Stefan1312 (10 Juli 2019)

Hallo! Hab hier auch ein wenig mitgelesen, da mir solche Motoren auch schon das ein oder andere mal untergekommen sind.

Warum werden diese Motoren an 400V betrieben?..  bei diesen kleinen Leistungen? weiß das jemand? ..
geht es um eine konstante Drehmomentabgabe? ... kann es mir leider auch nicht erklären

LG


----------



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Der Motor darf nicht an einem Umrichter betrieben werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 46377


hmm guter Einwand.
Was wohl der Grund dafür ist...

Intressanterweise habe ich diese Kombi an einer alten Maschine gesehen. Läuft einwandfrei an einem SEW Umrichter. Der Umrichter ist halt einfach für 0.25kW ausgelegt.


----------



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Hallo! Hab hier auch ein wenig mitgelesen, da mir solche Motoren auch schon das ein oder andere mal untergekommen sind.
> 
> Warum werden diese Motoren an 400V betrieben?..  bei diesen kleinen Leistungen? weiß das jemand? ..
> geht es um eine konstante Drehmomentabgabe? ... kann es mir leider auch nicht erklären
> ...



3x400V kann man direkt am Netzt ohne Kondesator betreiben. Richtungsumkehr ist "einfacher" zu lösen als bei einem Einphasigen.
Denke ich mal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Frequenzumrichter Hersteller für sehr kleine Motoren?
> Ich habe ein 3x400V Drehstrommotor mit 25W Leistung und 0.12A Strom.
> ...



Falls mit diesem Motor ein Frequenzumrichter zulässig wäre, *was er ja anscheinend nicht ist*, hätte Panasonic auch
passende Umrichter im Program:

Siehe Seite 13:
https://docs-emea.rs-online.com/webdocs/14f9/0900766b814f9d24.pdf


----------



## Credofire (10 Juli 2019)

Rein theoretisch könntest du auch statt einem 3AC einen 1AC Umrichter nehmen. Das Drehfeld macht der FU dann von allein. Die Leistungsaufnahe sollte dafür auch 1phasig reichen. 
Steht denn das * für beide Varianten oder nur für die obere?
Ansonsten einfach versuchen die 60 Hz Veriante zu bekommen, dort steht kein *


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juli 2019)

Credofire schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach versuchen die 60 Hz Veriante zu bekommen, dort steht kein *


Doch tut es, das Sternchen gilt für beide Varianten, was an dem dazugehörigen Text zu erkennen ist.


			
				Panasonic schrieb:
			
		

> Do not use an inverter to drive 380 V/400 V motor.


----------



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

Oder die 230V Variante bestellen 

Die Panasonic FU sind aber auch nur wieder 230V.
Ich glaube die Produktion von diesen kleinen Panasonic FU's wurde eingestellt. (so nach gaaanz kurzer Suche im Internet)


----------



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

Kennt den jemand kleine FU's für 230V?

Die Siemens V20 starten ja "erst" bei 120W Motorennennleistung.


----------



## Credofire (10 Juli 2019)

Sorry, bei den 60 Hz Motoren stehen ja nur 200-230V Spannungen, das hab ich überlesen  Man wird halt nicht jünger

SEW scheint auch erst bei 370 Watt anzufangen und KEB bei 750 Watt


----------



## blimaa (10 Juli 2019)

SEW fängt beim Movitrac B bei 250W an.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juli 2019)

Credofire schrieb:


> Sorry, bei den 60 Hz Motoren stehen ja nur 200-230V Spannungen, das hab ich überlesen  Man wird halt nicht jünger


Ich auch nicht, ich hab übersehen, dass es die 380V/400V Motoren nur mit 50Hz gibt.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Juli 2019)

Mitsubishi hat sehr kompakte FUs, aber ich glaube da geht es auch bei 200W los. Was aber auch überhaupt nicht schlimm ist, da
man den FU ja eh etwas größer auslegen sollte als den Motor. Ich kann einen 200W Motor auch an einem 4kW FU betreiben - ob das Sinn macht sei mal dahin gestellt.
Man muss nur die passenden Parameter einstellen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## winnman (10 Juli 2019)

Die Angabe "nur ohne Inverter" wird wohl darauf hindeuten dass die Wicklungsisolierung grenzwertig ausgelegt ist.
Auf alle Fälle würde ich da an der FU Ausgangsseite einen Sinus Filterkreis einbauen falls der FU nicht schon einen ordentlichen Kreis hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2019)

Von der Baugröße gibt es sehr kleine umrichter von Eaton

https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/frequenzumrichter/8203563/


----------



## Credofire (11 Juli 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Von der Baugröße gibt es sehr kleine umrichter von Eaton
> 
> https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/frequenzumrichter/8203563/



Das ist aber ein Drehzahlstarter und kein 100% FU wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Muss man sich genau ansehn was man damit machen will.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Juli 2019)

Ist zwar mein erster Beitrag im Forum, aber ich muss mal ne Lanze brechen für die kleinen Eaton:
Habe bis jetzt min 70 Stk in verschiedenen Anwendungen in Betrieb genommen per Fixfrequenz, Analog oder Smartwire.
Das ist ein echter Einfach-FU, man muss bloß 2 Dinge beachten:
1) Das LED-Bedienteil ist Pflicht zum parametrieren
2) wenn man die Ausführung DE11 nimmt kann man den Relaisausgang parametrieren auf z.B. "FU betriebsbereit". Der DE1 steht hier fix auf Relay geschlossen bei Run...
Anmerkung: ich bin nicht gekauft oder so, sondern einfach begeistert von den kleinen Dingern Preis/Leistung ist top.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Credofire (11 Juli 2019)

Ja, Eaton ist schon nicht schlecht, und ich habe mit dem DE1 noch nicht gearbeitet. Aber wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, ist der DE1 nur ein Drehzahlstarter, also ein sehr abgespeckter FU oder ein besserer Sanftanlauf. Ich weis nicht in wie weit der jetzt verschiedene Frequenzen ausgeben kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2019)

Ich unterstelle jetzt mal das die Anforderungen des TE nicht
sehr hoch sein wird, bei den ausgewählten Antrieben. 
Für eine Eselkarre reicht ein Esel als Zugtier, ein Rennpferd
geht auch muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Juli 2019)

Da habe ich bis jetzt Null Einschränkungen gehabt.
Laut Datenblatt bis 299 Hz, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
In der Praxis habe ich einen Vorschubantrieb mit 5,5kW DE1 in 87Hz Kennlinie mit 120Hz max Frequenz stufenlos und problemlos am laufen.
Mit dem Schraubendreher-Parametrier-Ding gehts allerdings nur bis Netzfrequenz. Daher der Tipp zur alternativen Bedieneinheit.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 Juli 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle jetzt mal das die Anforderungen des TE nicht
> sehr hoch sein wird, bei den ausgewählten Antrieben.
> Für eine Eselkarre reicht ein Esel als Zugtier, ein Rennpferd
> geht auch muss aber nicht sein.


Stimmt allerdings,
Ich werde morgen mal schauen, wie weit man den Nennstrom nach unten stellen kann beim DE1 0,37kW.
Damit sollte dem TE am ehesten geholfen sein.


----------



## blimaa (12 Juli 2019)

Ja sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. 
Allerdings für den RS Online Preis kriege ich zwei Siemens V20. Mal schauen, was für eine Rabattstufe wir bei Schneider bekommen...


----------



## Holzmichl (12 Juli 2019)

Dem DE11-341D3FN 0,37kW kann minimal als Motornennstrom 0,13A (=10% FU Nennstrom) eingestellt werden.

Der Preis von RS ist wirklich nicht gut. Bei den Umrichtertypen gibts normal recht ordentliche Rabatte.

http://elektronetshop.shopgate.com/item/38333235313935


----------



## Captain Future (16 Juli 2019)

Naja da gibt es günstigere 100% Frequenzumrichter
0,2 kw 1phase Input 3x230V Output 
6 Di
6 DO
2 Ai
1 Ao
rs485 Schnittstelle 
mit Display  und das für ca 120 Euro bei gutem Rabatt unter 100 Euro.....
Also der Eaton ist nichts besonders in dieser Liga


----------



## Plan_B (17 Juli 2019)

Der DE1 von Eaton hat einen sehr schlanken Zwischenkreis und kann nach meiner Auffassung nicht so gut mit höheren Motorströmen umgehen. Ich habe hier Ventilatoren (5,5kw, 3000rpm) an dem Teil laufen. Da schwingt bei korrekt eingestelltem Nennstrom die Ausgangsfrequenz und der Ausgangsstrom. Stelle ich den Nennstrom auf FU-Maximum ist die Schwingung (meist) weg. Der Motorschutz allerdings auch. Ich hab jz. kapituliert und setze in dieser Anwendung wieder einen Standard-FU ein.

Niedliche kleine FU für 230V gibts doch auch bei OMRON oder Mitsubishi. Da würde ich auch zur kleinsten Variante greifen und den Motorschutz dann eben nicht über den FU machen. Oder machen die ganz kleinen FU noch irgendwas anderes mit der Nennstromangabe? Mw. nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2019)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Frequenzumrichter Hersteller für sehr kleine Motoren?
> Ich habe ein 3x400V Drehstrommotor mit* 25W Leistung und 0.12A *Strom.
> ...





andy_ schrieb:


> Der DE1 von Eaton hat einen sehr schlanken Zwischenkreis und kann nach meiner Auffassung nicht so gut mit höheren Motorströmen umgehen. Ich habe hier Ventilatoren (5,5kw, 3000rpm) an dem Teil laufen. Da schwingt bei korrekt eingestelltem Nennstrom die Ausgangsfrequenz und der Ausgangsstrom. Stelle ich den Nennstrom auf FU-Maximum ist die Schwingung (meist) weg. Der Motorschutz allerdings auch. Ich hab jz. kapituliert und setze in dieser Anwendung wieder einen Standard-FU ein.
> 
> Niedliche kleine FU für 230V gibts doch auch bei OMRON oder Mitsubishi. Da würde ich auch zur kleinsten Variante greifen und den Motorschutz dann eben nicht über den FU machen. Oder machen die ganz kleinen FU noch irgendwas anderes mit der Nennstromangabe? Mw. nicht.



Dann wäre ich jetzt auch vorsichtig, wenn ich einen Antrieb mit *25W* habe!


----------



## Plan_B (17 Juli 2019)

Zum Schutz des Motors:
Da dieser über einen überdimensionierten FU wohl kaum gegeben ist stelle ich die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit.
Bei so kleinen Motoren ist das m.w. garnicht erforderlich. Optional könnte man ja einen PTC oder Klixon am Motor unterbringen.

Zur Größe des FU fällt mir noch der G110 ein. Den gab es runter bis 120W.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Zum Schutz des Motors:
> Da dieser über einen überdimensionierten FU wohl kaum gegeben ist stelle ich die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit.
> Bei so kleinen Motoren ist das m.w. garnicht erforderlich. Optional könnte man ja einen PTC oder Klixon am Motor unterbringen.
> 
> Zur Größe des FU fällt mir noch der G110 ein. Den gab es runter bis 120W.



Es ging mir garnicht um den Schutz des Motors, sondern darum das wir auf einmal einen Fetten Zwischenkreis brauchen,
obwohl dur FU mit Sicherheit überdimensoniert ist.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Juli 2019)

Die Bemerkung zum DE1 bezog sich auf dessen allgemeine Verwendbarkeit, weil er weiter oben ins Spiel gebracht wurde.
Bei einem überdimensionierten FU an einem 25W Antrieb wird man wohl nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen Ärger mit dem Zwischenkreis bzw. mit der Softwarestrategie zur Überspannungsregelung haben.


----------

